# Weekly Free Picks Thread



## SINCITYINSIDER (Nov 5, 2020)

WEEKLY FREE PICKS

11/7/20 11:30AM
Air Force vs Army
UNDER 41 -112

11/8/20 4:25PM
Pittsburgh Steelers vs Dallas Cowboys
OVER 41 -107

3rd Party Verification

45 W, 17 L, 73% WP, 129.95 U, 36% ROI

VIP $499 WK, $999 MTH, $5999 YR 

PayPal info@sincityinsider.com


----------



## SINCITYINSIDER (Nov 14, 2020)

WEEKLY FREE PICKS



11/14/20

Penn State vs Nebraska

OVER 55.5 -109



11/16/20

Minnesota vs Chicago

UNDER 44.5 -103



3rd Party Verification

55 W, 23 L, 71% WP, 149.65 U, 32% ROI



+ Free Picks 






Website

https://www.sincityinsider.com



Social Media

https://twitter.com/wininsincity

https://www.instagram.com/wininsincity

https://www.facebook.com/wininsincity


----------

